# sealing & insulating beam & batten walls from 70's



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

For the crawl space over wet areas; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/

The foamboard, which is a vapor retarder, should be on the outside for your climate, location: fig.6, http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0412-insulations-sheathings-and-vapor-retarders

Gary


----------

